# IGFA Records



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anyone here hold or have held in the past an IGFA record? How about any info or stories about pursuing one?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope somebody chimes in with some good stories. Personally, I never set a record, but tried like hell for a few years on 6lb. Along the way I entered a 40lb tarpon in the Miami MET in 81 on 6lb. Hooked many bigger fish but something always went the fishes way. :-/ I dug out the met pamphlet last night and snapped a couple pic's, kinda' fun remembering that time though.  Not long after I became less enchanted with the idea of having to kill the fish to bring it to a certified scale, that coupled with career and family I lost interest in actively pursuing records altogether.

Although I'm not pursuing any kind of IGFA records these days either, I still take the time to tie IGFA legal leaders and use IGFA rated line. Never lost interest in dreaming and ya' never know when lady luck is gonna' shine.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Never held one but I was close. When i was about 13 or 14 (im almost 22 now) i caught a butterfly peacock bass that went just over 8lbs. All I remember is seeing what I thought was a whale explode on my topwater. After several good runs on 10lb mono the fish made it to shore and me and my buddies were all screaming like crazy. We were about a 5 to 10 minute bike ride from my house and didnt have a camera, we weighed him and let it go to fight another day.This was when the record was something in the low 9's. 

Ive also come pretty close several times fly fishing for grass carp.


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny this topic should come up…

This is especially for PINFISH…. ;D

Couple of months ago we are wading some docks in south Brevard north of Sebastian and having a ball catching a ton of short snook on ultra-light tackle. Most were 18” to 22” and we had about a dozen with a short red in about 30 minutes. When all of sudden my buddy starts his fight and is grinning from ear to ear. I ask do you think that one is a keeper? He gets it clear of the dock takes a couple of steps back and raises his pole only to yell ohly $hit!

He picks up I swear to you a Pinfish 16” long and 12” wide!!! 
It was the biggest damn Pinfish I have ever seen. 
I have dove quite a few times offshore, and have used some big pinfish in my lifetime for grouper snacks, and I have never seen one this big. 
I am horrible at guessing weights, so you decide how much it must have weighed.

Laughed and made fun, threw it back and kept fishing.

Kept talking about it, told everyone at work, including the big bluewater gang and got to thinking seriously about it, so we looked it up. 

World Record 3 lbs 5 oz.
North Carolina state record had one listed 2 lbs and something.
If I remember correctly Florida didn’t even have one turned in.

Some how we got hold of a list of all the records (I don’t remember because I went IGFA and you have to pay now? ) and there were so many open fish or low weight holding records for what most us consider garbage/trash fish it wasn’t even funny. I bet we all have thrown back a record catfish or gafftop sail according to the list as I remember it.

I know who wants to be known as that guy, with that record… but, it is an IGFA plaque on your wall, and we all are fisherman… just make up a story.

I fished with a guy who had the IGFA record for “Bowfin” for a while, I teased him about that mudfish every chance I got, he always finished with, where’s your plaque, :-?

James


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

> He picks up I swear to you a Pinfish 16” long and 12” wide!!!


This is saying 16" from nose to tail, and 12" from Dorsal to Belly, not wide as in thick...
I am sorry for any confusion,   So let the beatings begin...

James


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a friend who sets up fishing trips around the world (Fishquest).  He caught a Red Tailed Catfish in Suriname which weighed 104 pounds.  They only certified 58 pounds. I think he had the certified 60 lb. Boga Grip. The gave him the 80 lb test line record at 80 lbs.  Check this out:

http://www.fishquest.com/QuestNews.asp?Option=Detail&Type=Quest&Detail=60


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

First become a member of IGFA it will be cheaper when you submit. 

I caught and ate a worlds record shark 6' 85# in book it is called a tope record still stands @#72 in new zealand mine would have been all tackle and #30 line class record. it was delicious!


----------

